# RECESS FUN DAY



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wanted to sharePART of a fun trip sunday. These guys were caught 25 miles offshore. At times we would have 5 hooked up a one time. There is no shortage of bull reds in the GOM. A very cold day to be offshore.Thanks Jody (corpsman) for taking the picture.Gene



















This was another part of the post that was left out last week. Jody these two pics are for you.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

hey Gene, i was wondering where ya'll had been. pretty fish. i wish i was as tuff as ya'll. i'm holding my breath. it's just about over, i hope.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Great pic for a winter day... YOU GUYS RULE !!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Team Recess, You guys are just fish magnets.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I have caught them like that on the bigger rigs like the Antares...Fishing for AJs:banghead


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

IT WAS PRETTY COLD OUT THERE WITHOUT ANY SUNSHINE(WHICH THE WEATHER SAID WOULD BE OUT!!:banghead) BUT THERE WAS ENOUGH STEADY ACTION TO KEEP YOU WARM. WAS CATCHING JACKS AT ONE TIME FAST ENOUGH TO SWEAT THROUGH 2 LAYWERS OF CLOTHS. ROB WAS CATCHING THEM ON BUTTERFLY JIGS 2 AT A TIME.NOT JUST ONCE,NOT EVEN TWICE, BUT 3 TIMES. WE WERE JUST OUT STRETCHING OUR ARMS AND LINES. IT WAS A LOT OF FUN.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch!!!!! I was able to get out yesterday also, and I was surprised when my partner C-Monsters pulled up a huge bull red. I would have never thought of those fish hanging out in 200 ft of water 20+ miles offshore.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

great picture guys!...those redfish were definitely in spawning mode if they were that deep from what i've read. don't think we caught them that deep last year.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gone Fishin Too That must of been you that we passed heading out. We seen two boats all day long a commerical long line boat and I think you. Good to see you get out and have some fun in the cold. Gene


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's!!!!

There goes the Redfish Regatta!!!!! :doh


----------



## hosscat (Jan 21, 2010)

I was seriously thinking about going Sunday but I chickened out, and said it was to cold. Congrats on going.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like you got into 'em good! No big surprise for you guys! Your pics made me chilly! :baby

:clap


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You guys sure are hard core!! The way yall were dressed you could have gone snow skiing if the fish had not been biting! Cool pics!



MSyellowfin


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats, that is some kind of fun and knocks the cold right off.:clap


----------



## mikeshep (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nicee reds


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding day with new friends. It was freaky seeing those reds way out in the gulf. They were fun. Finest meal i have ever had on a boat. Why is it that food always tastes better offshore? Try that with ribeye fresh off the grill! this crew is a well oiled machine.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

nice fish. just wondering if you guys keep these fish since yall caught them in federal waters. not tryin to rain on anybodys parade i just thought you couldnt harvast them in federal waters. anyways nice job like always


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

Just went and checked to see if what ive always gone by was right. Heres the website 

http://www.myfwc.com/docs/RulesRegulations/2010_Jan_RegsSummary_Chart.pdf

yall probably know this already and released them. but nice catch yall must of found a whole school of them. Good job


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes we keep up with the regulations, and all of the fish that were not in season were released to fight another day. Thanks for your concern though.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Corpsman (2/9/2010)*Outstanding day with new friends. It was freaky seeing those reds way out in the gulf. They were fun. Finest meal i have ever had on a boat. Why is it that food always tastes better offshore? Try that with ribeye fresh off the grill! this crew is a well oiled machine.


 Jody Thanks you for the comments. It was good having you on the boat sunday. I hope you enjoyed yourself. I am sure your arms are alittle sore after this one. How did you like the taste of the scorpion grouper? Untill next time. Gene


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

man i almost didnt reckinize you guys without a grouper in the pic.:doh


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (2/9/2010)*nice fish. just wondering if you guys keep these fish since yall caught them in federal waters. not tryin to rain on anybodys parade i just thought you couldnt harvast them in federal waters. anyways nice job like always


We keep up with all the regulations all year long remember we are recreational guys we have limits, that don't make sense might i add,plus all reds were 35-45 inches all day to big to keep even if we wanted to . They were just a bycatch, dident target them in fact we moved twice just to get away from them. Thanks for your concern though but we have a clue out there on what is legal and what is not. Jody also wanted to thank you for going and enjoyed your company we will do it again.This trip was a fun trip for sure for me cause we set out to try to catch anything we just wanted to go fishing.I almost got spooled on the 10# power pro twice on big bonitas we were chumming up and the ever popular red snapper were alot of fun also .We had some big bites small bites and everything in between.All in all a fun day with friends and some fish for the grill.

TIM


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Were the redfish on one of yalls spots or did you see them? I have caught them bottom fishing this time of year before near the edge


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *mayday 57 (2/10/2010)*man i almost didnt reckinize you guys without a grouper in the pic.:doh


That's funny right there! GroupaGroupa.....I can asure you these guys play by the rules. Theyalways come back with a box full of LEGAL fish......noNEED to cheat!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/10/2010)*Were the redfish on one of yalls spots or did you see them? I have caught them bottom fishing this time of year before near the edge


On the edge everywhere, The bottom machine would light up the lower 40foot with nothing but red blotchs for 100yards then dissapear then a little farther and it would light up again with the another school of them i don't know how many we caught but they would eat anything.


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

I went out about 3 miles out of destin pass and managed to catch 2 that were just over the slot.I guess they got left behind.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I TALKED TO TURPIN TUESDAY NIGHT AND HE SAID THAT THEY ARE SPAWNING OUT THERE IN THE DEEPER WATER.I'VE ALWAYS HEARD THAT THEY SPAWN IN SHALLOW WATER SO THAT THE EGGS WILL GET PUSHED INTO MARSHES AND BAYOUS IN WINTER STORMS.

I THINK THAT THERE ARE JUST TO MANY FOR THE NEAR SHORE AND BAYS FOOD SUPPLY TO SUPPORT THEM AND THE HAVE TO GO FARTHER OUT TO FIND ENOUGH FOOD. WHICH MEANS THEY ARE EATING WHERE THEY DON'T NORMALY FEED AND ARE EATING THE FOOD THAT THEREEF FISH NEED TO SUSTAINTHEMSELVES,SO THEY HAVE TO GO SOMEWHERE ELSE TO FEED.WHICH WOULD "HELP" EXPLAIN WHY WE ARE HAVING TROUBLE CATCHING FISH WHERE WE CAUGHT THEM A FEW WEEKS AGO. I DON'T THINK THAT EVEN THE COMMERCIAL GUYS COULD HAVE CAUGHT THAT MANY MINGOS IN THAT SHORTOF TIME WITH THE WEATHER BEINGLIKE IT HAS BEEN THIS WINTER JUST ANOTHER CASE OF MISMANAGEMENT OF OUR FISHERY. JMHO


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Certainly knew about the regulations, and the redfish Icaught with Gone Fishin Too was bycatch--actually caught on a tiny mingo rig I had been getting some lane snapper on. 

Did you guys have any luck releasing yours healthy? Despite venting, minimizing time out of water, and basically doing everything short of mouth to mouth for the damn fish, mine did not look like it was going to make it after release. I would hate to think Kim mighthave been out there taking pictures and putting me on some wall of shame...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

There is no B-liners to be found right now according the commercial guys. i bet the redfish had something to do with it


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

With all these big bulls around do you guys think there would ever be a chance we could keep one over the slot? I know in Alabama they allow you to keep one over the slot. State waters of course.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Freespool (2/11/2010)*There is no B-liners to be found right now according the commercial guys. i bet the redfish had something to do with it


 You know we ask's that question ourself's. We had very few mingo's and pory's. even at mingo ridge. I have never seen that many fish on my screen before. Tim and I have got into them farther west, but nothing like sunday's trip. Think about the AJ closeure, I think they too ate a bunch of the mingo's up, while uncheck. Gene


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (2/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Corpsman (2/9/2010)*Outstanding day with new friends. It was freaky seeing those reds way out in the gulf. They were fun. Finest meal i have ever had on a boat. Why is it that food always tastes better offshore? Try that with ribeye fresh off the grill! this crew is a well oiled machine.
> ...


I missed the scorpion, but saw the filets. Pure, white meat. Sore arms? Me? OK... Just a little. I have been hitting the gymthough :blush:


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Gene was kind enogh to ad some catch photos from the rest of the day. If you are ever lucky enough to get the invite, drop whatever your doing and go. Team recess is a fun bunch of guys, who fish hard, but more importantly, have a good time on the water. Thanks again Gene and crew!


----------

